# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Protein nadjen u majcinom mlijeku pomaze u borbi protiv HIV-a?

## Yummy_mummy

Vrlo zanimljiv clanak...

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scienc...s-hiv-3189537/

----------


## Davor

Zvuči mi prilično nategnuto  :Sad:

----------

